# Chickens got taken



## outdoorsman (Oct 17, 2016)

So today my neighbor called animal control on my chickens said there to loud. Said i have 15 days to get rid of them i guess the city limits was moved and now im in it. I have 6 Acres and his house is along ways away they said i can call city hall about a permit. Good thing i was already here at work cause im hot hope i cool down before i get home in the morning. Ill be at his front door when i get home i promise u that.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If they did move boundaries and you and your birds were already there, they should be grandfathered.

It's very rare to learn of someone having that much land not being allowed to have livestock. There has to be more to this or someone jumped the gun and didn't make sure they knew what they were talking about.

One of my criteria before moving here was the absolute certainty that my birds were welcomed and not restricted by the local government.


----------



## outdoorsman (Oct 17, 2016)

Thats why we bought this house cause it was outside the city limit and at the time was the only house we really loved on the market we have lived here 3 years now. Its just a old retired single guy looking for something to complain about im going to city hall tom. To see about a permit if i cant get one the house will be on the market im not living somewhere where im told what i can and cant do with my property i pay for


----------



## outdoorsman (Oct 17, 2016)

Im to much of a back woods country boy to live with the city ppl that need everything perfect and stripes in there yard after mowing it. Lol


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Check your state's right to farm laws.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

True story. We lived in N. VA. Far western edge of Fairfax County. Right smack dab in the middle of all these expensive newly built homes was an old farmer with cattle. Stupid people bought the houses and then complained about the old guy's cattle. They lost. He was grandfathered in and they didn't have a legal leg to stand on to run him out.

I get how hard it is to find the right place that will meet all the new owner's needs. I'm referring specifically here to having livestock and still live close enough to needed infrastructure. As time goes on it becomes harder and harder to find that spot that does not have all these regulations already in place.

Your battle is not going to be an easy one if they are set in this direction. All it takes is one loud mouth to make your life miserable. We'll be pulling for a positive decision in your case.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

BTW, did you buy multiple tracts of land? Or were they sold in that large of an allotment?


----------



## outdoorsman (Oct 17, 2016)

That large my other neiobor has 6 Acres but the guy that called has 40


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You don't usually hear of this issue with that much property. I'm hoping someone had no idea what they were talking about.

You have to keep us posted on this. Maybe someone can come up with some good ideas for you in the fight. And make sure there is nothing in the deed that prohibits them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Unless your in a deed restricted development, I can't see how someone on 6 acres can't have chickens. I would check with the town, and get the zoning rules copied so you have them. The guy has 40 acres and is complaining????


----------



## outdoorsman (Oct 17, 2016)

Yep 40 his house seats back in the woods like mine i would say 30 of his Acres is beans and corn he rents out and i know it was not the guy on the left of me cause when we go to the lake house for weekends or holidays he watches my chickens and is free to come and get eggs when he needs them fun thing is before we started building the coop i asked both of them if they had a problem with us getting them or allergic or whatever just being a good neiobor on my side that back fired


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Ditto on looking into your zoning rules and regs. If your property is zoned agricultural residential, the complaint may be unwarranted. Dont go by hearsay, see it in writing at the zoning department.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Too bad about your neighbors.I had the same problem 20yrs ago.I lived in a place that was industrial and agriculture.There was a cow pasture behind us.Then the farmers started selling their properties and home builder associations bought the land and started building really expensive houses.The new tenants didn't like my chickens and goats that were penned up inside a fenced in yard.I had lived there for over 10 yrs but the new people didn't like my animals and there were more of them than me and I ended up having to get rid of them.They didn't bother anybody but that's how it goes nowadays.If the neighbors don't like what you do w/ your property,they think they can make you.I had a nazi cop that tried that on me after I moved here.I told her it is my property and I would do want,when I want,how I want,and wasn't afraid of her,her badge or her gun.She HATED me after that.Know what she's doing now?She lost her badge,her home and is a sad drunk drug addict hating life.Don't give up w/o a fight.I don't know where you live but I suspect you have enough property for live stock.Some places it's as little as 3 acres.Good luck w/ your fight.You'd be surprised at the numbers of problems neighbors cause people,even on this forum.


----------



## outdoorsman (Oct 17, 2016)

Well went to see what zone I was for being agricultural and all the property around me is but my place it's considered single family can't get a permit but yet they don't give me any timeframe of how long I have to get rid of them I guess I'm going to keep him until I'm served papers that says x amount of days to get rid of them looks like me and the wife want to just sell and move


----------



## outdoorsman (Oct 17, 2016)

Good note they did let me have them back cause they took them and my two labs got them all back this moring been going down to that guys house all day wont answer the door to me chicken s***


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did they give any explanation on why your property is zoned differently from everyone else? And is there a way to get it rezoned?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Since you cant get a permit, there are land use restrictions. Sounds almost like a R-1 subdivision. It's unfortunate your neighbor complained, otherwise you probably wouldve "been allowed" to keep your chickens.
I used to live in a R-1 subdivision for over 30 years in Georgia before moving to Florida, yet it was just out of town in the country. Livestock arnt allowed in R-1 subdivisions including chickens. I had good neighbors around me and they liked my eggs. They didnt mind the roosters crowing in the early mornings neither. Not one complaint whatsoever in all those years.
I agree with your course of action. Keep it status quo and dont get any more chickens or other animals, and let things cool down for awhile. If you go to your neighbors house again, bring him a dozen eggs and tell him that you dont have any hard feelings (dont be angry and no cussing.) Simply leave and go back home. Wait 2 or 3 weeks and bring him another dozen eggs, then maybe his attitude will have changed.
Good luck.


----------



## outdoorsman (Oct 17, 2016)

I live on a dead end road with only three houses the next road with houses on it is mile maybe a little more. No explanation on the zone its just me and the guy on or left that is not agriculture the guy down with the 40 that called on us his acres is and the farm that backs up to all of ours is i did find out he called on the chickens for being to loud agian his house is maybe 1/4 mile down at the end of the dead end road


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm actually in a deed restricted neighborhood that's zoned residential. But the restrictions are on an acre, 2 horses , 20 chickens. No roosters, goats, pigs. Every third house has a huge pigeon coop in the back. There are quite a few horses in the neighborhood.


----------

